# severe pulling when accelerating



## randyr (May 1, 2011)

I have an 05 X-Trail and have a problem with the car pulling to the passenger side when under acceleration. When decelerating the car veers back to the drivers side again. Cannot seem to find anyone who can fix it. Any ideas.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

You're experiencing Torque Steer issues. Read THIS article for causes and cures to this problem.


----------

